# What do you do besides write?



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Since forum members are the closest thing to friends I have besides family, I'm curious as to what you all do besides write.  Hobbies, careers, etc. I imagine it'd help if I read profiles, but they don't load right on my phone. For starters, besides writing, I also enjoy extensive research, from volcanoes to prehistoric religion to fictional cuisine to wolves, as well as various arts and crafts. I love the stereotypical womanly tasks of sewing, cooking, and sewing, but also find climbing, crawling through thick muddy underbrush, getting paid to dig ditches, and a good fight just as fun. In short, my hobby is pushing my body to constant improvement as well as my mind, by making whatever I can out of whatever I have. xD Oh and recently Tai Chi.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 5, 2015)

When I'm not writing or otherwise browsing the internet, I spend my days looking after my youngest siblings, going out for coffee (or tea, in my case, since I don't drink coffee) with my mom, and sewing. Right now I'm working on Christmas gifts for a few of my friends in the States. Hoping I can get them all done and sent in time. Doing things by hand is fun, but time consuming.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Ireth said:


> When I'm not writing or otherwise browsing the internet, I spend my days looking after my youngest siblings, going out for coffee (or tea, in my case, since I don't drink coffee) with my mom, and sewing. Right now I'm working on Christmas gifts for a few of my friends in the States. Hoping I can get them all done and sent in time. Doing things by hand is fun, but time consuming.



Yeah I got one of those younger sibling things too. Dx Technically my oldest brother's nephew, but he's more like a little brother. Love him but I could be more patient. I'm patient enough to spend over a year sewing a first aid bag though. xD Missed so many chances to save time on it too. Whatcha making?


----------



## Ireth (Dec 5, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Yeah I got one of those younger sibling things too. Dx Technically my oldest brother's nephew, but he's more like a little brother. Love him but I could be more patient. I'm patient enough to spend over a year sewing a first aid bag though. xD Missed so many chances to save time on it too.



Oh gosh, I know the feeling. I can make a shirt by hand with no problem (until the thread starts knotting up on the needle), but I have far less patience with my siblings than I ought to. *shameface*



NerdyCavegirl said:


> Whatcha making?



Right now I'm on a big plushie kick. My mom has made a bunch of them in the past for various people (and is working on one right now too), and that inspired me to do my own. Mine are all based on various original characters from my friends' novels and RP plots. My mom made me an Elrond plushie for Christmas one year; my older sis got Zorro, and my younger sis (not the aforesaid youngest) got Jack Sparrow. They're adorable.


----------



## Metanoiac (Dec 5, 2015)

When I'm not writing, I'm studying for an IT certification, sleeping, or listening to podcasts. My podcast listening these days runs from "Writing Excuses" to podcasts on how to sell more and what's happening in the news.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Ireth said:


> Oh gosh, I know the feeling. I can make a shirt by hand with no problem (until the thread starts knotting up on the needle), but I have far less patience with my siblings than I ought to. *shameface*
> Right now I'm on a big plushie kick. My mom has made a bunch of them in the past for various people (and is working on one right now too), and that inspired me to do my own. Mine are all based on various original characters from my friends' novels and RP plots. My mom made me an Elrond plushie for Christmas one year; my older sis got Zorro, and my younger sis (not the aforesaid youngest) got Jack Sparrow. They're adorable.



Ah that's awesome! :3 I'm thinking of making Candyland plushies. My bub always picks out the gumdrop for me because he thinks it's my favorite, but they're all so painfully adorable. Could've swore you live over here in the US though.  Not sure why exactly.


----------



## Ban (Dec 5, 2015)

My hobbies include playing guitar, drawing, boxing, going out to drink, writing, drinking coffee and being dutch, which is synonymous for riding a bike (more bikes than people here).

When not writing or enjoying my not online hobbies than there is a 50% chance that i am on my computer on facebook/this forum/youtube/cracked/gaming/whatever. Or i am studying on there.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 5, 2015)

When not working or writing I like to take long walks, go to the gym and wat5ch strange films [and read, but that is kind of a given].
Just finished a nice walk around an ex-nuclear weapons base. Very windy.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 5, 2015)

Right now my life consists of school, work, and hanging out with the family for two hours a night before studying. I got a wife and kids and love them both something awful. G-money, my baby, is my pride and joy. In the spring, summer, fall and during winter break I play golf.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Just noticed I said sewing, cooking, and sewing. xD One of those sewings should say gardening. I get so attached to my plantbabies. Dx


----------



## Ireth (Dec 5, 2015)

NerdyCavegirl said:


> Just noticed I said sewing, cooking, and sewing. xD One of those sewings should say gardening. I get so attached to my plantbabies. Dx



Hah, I thought you did that on purpose. XD Yay for plantbabies!


----------



## FifthView (Dec 6, 2015)

I watch far too much television.  Beyond the existence of dvds and blu-rays, which I watch far less often than I used to watch (several hundred in my collection), now the proliferation of streaming services acts as an inciting distraction from writing:  Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, Sling TV, Crunchyroll.  Last night I cancelled my sub to three of those; it's getting ridiculous.  (A couple decades have passed since I subscribed to any sort of cable television service.)

This might count as an activity relating to writing, since I use it in my process:  Daz Studio, the 3D modeling software.  I'm not much of an artist when doing art by hand; so, a couple or more years ago I started using Daz to "draw" my characters and sometimes scenes.  It's helpful, but also just as often a distraction from writing.  I'm certainly no expert w/ it, so sometimes I can spend hours fiddling around with the program.

One thing I don't do as much as I should is ... reading.  I used to read a lot more than I now do.  I think the existence of a quick fix in being able to watch an hour-long television program or 2-hour-long movie (compared to spending many, many hours reading a book) has interfered. 

Otherwise, there's the day job and just general browsing on the internet.  Last night I read a thread here that mentioned pyroclastic flows from volcanoes....and by the time I finished going down that rabbit hole (link-link-link-link...), I'd spent around two hours reading about volcanoes.  This is a common experience for me, as with many who are lured by the various rabbit holes.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 6, 2015)

Well, today I watched my daughter perform as a mouse in The Nutcracker. It's a professionally choreographed show with over 150 performers, all but three of which are age 6-17! So one thing I do is support my little dancers (ages 3, 6 and 7).


----------



## Ban (Dec 6, 2015)

Forgot to mention that i love to cook. My future cookbook for students with no money is a side project that i am very, veeeeerrryy slowly working on.


----------



## WhiteCrow (Dec 11, 2015)

When I am not writing, I do a number of things. I come from a *very* artistically inclined family, and that trait has carried over to myself. My grans swears that I have a sense for anything artistic. 

I myself am a photographer. This is where my artistic sense comes in; even a hint of something will be enough to cause me to pull off to the side of the road, run around to the trunk, and grab my camera. I've gotten some very beautiful photos by just being observant. Though I work under two pennames [one male, one female] in this role as I photograph a variety of things. I mostly do nature however, I do take photos of actors & actresses in the theatre [relatives are actors / actresses and a theatre director] and also do occasional photo-ops for music bands [have relatives in the music industry, the music industry was my break into photography if you would]. I think I am good; at least I am good enough to make the cover of a nature based magazine last year. 

I used to act. My name pops up in one play held in Montreal [Canada]. However, due to some issues I quit. On the rare occasion my aunt, theatre director, can con me into partaking I do background work in small town plays. Nothing that'll make Broadway. 

I do digital artwork. This includes 2D and 3D. Models, digital design, interior design, graphic design. When I find the time though which is less nowadays. 

I sculpt - clay. I sketch and make models [wood and other]. 

Oh and I cook.


----------



## Russ (Dec 11, 2015)

Normally I work too much.

But in addition I do a fair bit of sports (crossfit, tennis, cycling etc).

I travel as much as I can and often write while travelling.  I quite enjoy live music, from opera to punk and most things in between.

I edit and do research for friends of mine who are authors.

When time allows I study and train at AEMMA - Academy of European Medieval Martial Arts

And I have a serious addiction to western film and television.

I will sleep when I am dead.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm a mom to two, a four year old boy and a 2 year old girl. My little girl needs a lot of support, so I'm constantly at physio, occupational therapy, speech therapy, and medical appointments. 

I'm a member of my local search and rescue, and a ropes rescue team leader. I'm pretty big into the outdoors and wilderness survival. 

I train a little bit for adventure racing, but for the past few years I've tried to focus more on writing then training... Though I'm starting to question this a bit. Writing is harder then any race I've ever done, and at least with racing you go and do it and accomplish something, where with writing no one ever sees your efforts (especially if you are crappy like me). 

I read a ton. But like fifth view, I love movies. 

I edit for friends who are writing non fiction or educational materials, as I'm a high school history and English lit teacher with a passion for developing engaging curriculum.


----------



## Lvl20wizard (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm a college student, soon (and hopefully) getting my master's degree in English and philosophy. I break my brains and tear my hair with grammatics and philosophical bastards such as Hegel (whose singular purpose is to torture and confuse poor students. Seriously, look him up and you'll see). I work part time as a private tutor in the humanities, and have recently been allowed an internship in a high school, teaching and observing classes there. 

I used to work as a fundraiser for UNICEF the last two years, but... I got tired of trying to convince seniors to donate to charity. =)

In my spare time I play computer games, and occasionally, I arm myself with dice and sheet and throw myself into sessions of dungeons and dragons as a gamemaster. I also used to practice with medieval swords, we called it HEMA (historical european martial arts something, something) and get smacked around with swords. But lately, I haven't got as much time to earn bruises and broken nails, unfortunately.


----------



## Ban (Dec 11, 2015)

Lvl20wizard said:


> I'm a college student, soon (and hopefully) getting my master's degree in English and philosophy. I break my brains and tear my hair with grammatics and philosophical bastards such as Hegel (whose singular purpose is to torture and confuse poor students. Seriously, look him up and you'll see).)





Looked up Hegel

Saw hegelian dialectics

felt smug for knowing the term

closed tab before false sense of accomplishment could be destroyed by Hegel.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2015)

When I'm not writing, I'm attending college. Right now I'm clearing up Gen Ed stuff, but I'm hoping to major in fine arts soon, with a minor in digital arts. I also interned (unpaid, of course) this semester with a local historical society, but that's mostly wrapped up now. Right now I'm also running around with my hair on fire because it's finals. 

I draw both digitally and traditionally, play guitar (when I remember the chords), and occasionally try to sing. The one sport I enjoy participating in is fencing, and I've kind of thrown myself into it. I fence both the foil and epee disciplines, and go to tournaments when I can afford them. I've also taken up running to stay fit for fencing, but it's pretty much torture. 

I also work a hellish job, under a manager who I swear is the Antichrist, but let's not talk about that. I'm hoping to find something else soon. 

In my spare time--HA, what's that?--I read a lot, listen to mostly alternative rock, folk, and techno, and play some video games. My main focus right now is Dragon Age: Inquisition (I have a one-track mind, so I tend to play only one involved game at a time).


----------



## Lvl20wizard (Dec 11, 2015)

Banten said:


> Looked up Hegel
> 
> Saw hegelian dialectics
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah you should stop there. I looked up Hegel for the exam, and one of the very first sites I stumbled on was this: 

https://pervegalit.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/how-to-fake-your-way-through-hegel/

It literally instructs you how to fake your way through Hegel. First rule: _Never_ actually read anything with Hegel.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2015)

Lvl20wizard said:


> Haha, yeah you should stop there. I looked up Hegel for the exam, and one of the very first sites I stumbled on was this:
> 
> https://pervegalit.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/how-to-fake-your-way-through-hegel/
> 
> It literally instructs you how to fake your way through Hegel. First rule: _Never_ actually read anything with Hegel.



I think faking through anything is one of the main aspects of a college student's life.

For instance, right now I am faking that I:

1. Actually remember anything about MLA format and how to use it,
2. Have actually read all the books for this course to the end,
3. Have actually picked up the main textbook more than once in the last month, and finally,
4. Actually know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm a housewife. 

I clean, cook, parent, and make my husband cocktails when he comes home from work late at night. I'm also an avid gamer and lover of nature. Before my foot injury, I hiked several times a week. I live up a mountain right smack in the center of endless valleys and forest. My foot is well on its way to healing, which means I'll be able to hike regularly again although right now, the doctor says only once a week. Boo.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 11, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> I think faking through anything is one of the main aspects of a college student's life.
> 
> For instance, right now I am faking that I:
> 
> ...



I suppose this is the point at which I say that although I am retired from my day job as a computer programmer, I continue to teach upper division history courses at my local university. 

History really is my principal hobby, even though I get paid as an adjunct professor. Beyond that, I spend a good deal of time gaming, I play with my dogs, I go out from time to time and glare at my garden. 

And I haunt this and other forums. It is recreation in the purest sense of the word.


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Chesterama! I missed you! You went quiet for a little while  The other night I was just thinking about PMing you to see how you were. 

Anyway… back on track with the thread.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm good!  Just focusing on being more productive instead of causing trouble around here. Hah! Carry on.


----------

